
Show HN: Shelter Songs – A list of music artists live-streaming during Covid - bryanmgreen
http://sheltersongs.com/
======
bryanmgreen
Was inspired to build a resource to share all the artists who are live
streaming and, in many cases, fundraising for great causes during COVID.

Would love you to share any streams you know of to help improve the database.

Hope it helps make your days a little bit brighter!

Feel free to respond with any feedback.

